# What's your reindeer name?



## Northerner

Snuggles Cinnamon  Should be good for my diabetes!


----------



## AlisonM

Snuggles McMittens, but it really should be Rudolph today.


----------



## HOBIE

Captain Gallopsalot !


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Dasher McSlushy


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Snuggles McMittens, but it really should be Rudolph today.



Oh dear! Are you afflicted with a cold? Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Are you afflicted with a cold? Hope you feel better soon!



'Fraid so, I have a real stinker.


----------



## robert@fm

Cupid McSlushy.


----------



## KookyCat

Dancer O'Flurry.  Quite fitting methinks.


----------



## Riri

Sparkler Winter - like it


----------



## Riri

I was about to send it to my sis but the N is missing. As it's christmas I'll allow to her to choose Angel as her first name


----------



## Medusa

Dancer mcslushy


----------



## trophywench

Ivy Delightwell !


----------



## Steff

Vixen gallopsalot lol


----------



## Flower

Dasher Mistletoe here.


----------



## Pine Marten

Snuggles Frostino


----------



## Northerner

Riri said:


> I was about to send it to my sis but the N is missing. As it's christmas I'll allow to her to choose Angel as her first name



I wonder why there's no 'N'?


----------

